# 5 way with occupancy sensors



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can design anything you want, as long as you include a big enough check with your requirements.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Will this do?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have done stairwells in apt buildings that had 3 or 4 ways at each landing for lighting. I replaced the switches with sensors at each doorway. Rewired it so the white was the neutral. The black fed the line all the way through and the red was the load all the way through. Sometimes overhead is the way to go. Leviton has wireless solutions that look tempting as well.


----------



## Grabsumbuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Interrupt the switch leg with a low voltage power pack and you can put I believe 6 sensors off the one power pack


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

watt stopper low voltage occ sensors mounted in the ceiling work the best for what you got. wire the 4 ways through if you're worried about tampering. actually id probably just wire all the switches through


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

After researching I could not find a 4 way capable in wall vacancy sensor rated 277 volts, however, wattstopper does make one 120 volts. The problem is, customer doesn't want to change or add any wiring , basically replace switches.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah you might have trouble finding an in wall device style for that. i didnt know you were looking for a switch style occ sensor. if the ceiling is dropped i would reccommend putting in a ceiling mount occupancy sensor with low voltage contacts


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know that you need anything special. The ones I used weren't. I just paralleled everything. The last sensor to see anything keeps the light on till it times out. I tied all like colors together in the boxes. Use the blacks for line, the reds for load and whites for neutral. Seems to work well.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm gonna call wattstopper today and see if they have suggestions.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

You can wire standard single pole sensors in parallel to accomplish this, but you cannot force the lights 'off' without going to every switch


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

i guess itd be prudent to ask if the switch locations are in a location that will give them line of sight for movement in the hallway i.e. not behind a door, around a corner, or in a vestibule


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

This hallway is shaped kinda like a big square, nothing blocking either of 4 switches. Talked to wattstoppet today and did give me a model # for 277 volt multiway wall switch- PW103N- if memory serves me right. Only problem is, its rated for maximum 1200 watt ballast load and I believe there's more than that in hallway. Might need to incorporate contactor if they approve it.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

sensor switch wsd. Wall switch replacement. 120-277vac. Hook them all up in parallel. BTW they do not require a neutral.


----------

